# Hanging cages



## anthonyjames (Jun 11, 2010)

I am looking to move my rabbits yet again.  I hate cleaning up after them and all the poo.  I much prefer them hanging.  Before I was so worried about them I had the cages screwed into 2x4's plus chain supporting from the beams and more.  Needless to say I am guessing over kill.

I have 12 30 x 30 x 16 cages I want to hang.  Am I over compensating for hanging them?  Can they just be suspended from beams and nothing else?  Do I have to worry about the cages swaying and so on?

Can anyone share some images of their hanging areas?

Thanks


----------



## Citylife (Jun 11, 2010)

Anthony,  take a look at my hanging cages under housing meat rabbits.  Mine hang from chains and I have noticed there is a bit of a swing when they all get excited.  The breeder I got my Florida Whites from has hanging cages that have 1/2 copper plumbing tubing running through the cages and then has chains attached to them. 
I also raise a smaller meat rabbits.  
But, on that thread I also posted an address that shows pictures of another really unique setup.

Good luck
the lady w/4 dogs, 4 city chickens, 4 meat rabbits and their kits and a lizard


----------



## Citylife (Jun 12, 2010)

I took these this evening.  And remember, I raise Florida White rabbits which at adulthood are 5-6 lbs.  You can also use a copper or steal 1/2 inch pipe and run it through a string of cages and hang them from that.  I would think that would be quite stable.







Hope this helps

the lady w/4 dogs, 4 city chickens, 4 meat rabbits and their kits... and a lizard


----------



## blk90s13 (Jun 12, 2010)

I hang mine on 3 inch exterior screws and haven't had one fall yet 

had 11 7-8 weeks in the one cage with 2 32oz water bottles and a 8 inch metal feeder 


I hand them in my chicken run so they get to work cleaning up under them 






not sure if you can see but to the right there is a cage hanging inside and behind the run there is 3 more hanging there I am extending the run just so I can hang all of them inside and be a clean free job for me

will get you more pictures once I am done extending the run and have the rabbits setup


----------

